# Delta's killer layover



## dougp26364 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Delta's had changed our flight times so often, I got to the point I just didn't pay much attention anymore. I had noticed they changed our flight times to RNO and it included a 5+ hour layover in Salt Lake City but, that was several months ago and, I figured this one would change frequently just like all the others had before it. Guess I was wrong. For once Delta stopped messing with the flight after they messed it up to a point that it's the most undesirable route/time I can imagine. Guess I'll be paying for WiFi at the airport for the first time, just to have something to do. 

Thankfully, this is the last Delta flight we have booked. I don't plan on booking another Delta flight until they make improvements to their FF program or, they're just so dog gone cheap I can't avoid it. 

Of all the time for Delta to stop making changes, it had to be on a 5+ hour layover. Go figure.


----------



## Tia (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe call them to see what else they can do to make it better?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got rid of another 60K of my DL ''Skypesos'' (as the president of the Talkboard at Flyertalk.com has dubbed them) for a shoulder season TATL trip for my wife, and I am actually hopiing for some schedule changes.  The only routing they could provide involved changing the destination to a city in a different country and overnight layovers enroute both directions.  In the old days at NW and even the old DL, 50K for a high season TATL ticket when and where I wanted to go was not too difficult.  Now one is lucky not to have to spend more than the new minimum of 60K even for a shoulder or off season TATL ticket.

A seriously broken award reservation website has long been a problem, but in calling in on this one, I found their agents to be about as clueless.  The agent swore that partner AF did not fly to Bucharest, which would be a major change for them.  In checking after I booked, i found that, in fact, AF had 5 flights a day to Bucharest.  The agent swore that Tarom was not a member of SkyTeam.  I had read that they were joining but thought maybe it was not yet effective.  In checking later, I found that Tarom was indeed already a member of SkyTeam.  Surely the Romanian flag carrier would have had something into Bucharest, its main hub!  Well, thanks to this inept agent, my wife is now flying into Kiev and taking a train, instead of into Bucharest.

I am glad that all of my paid travel back to the states is now on CO.  I would not pay DL to earn their seriously devalued SkyPesos.  I just want to get rid of my remaining SkyPesos so I can never have to deal with this airline again.

This is not the first clueless DL phone agent I have run into.  Some years ago, I was looking for an award ticket to Guadeloupe for a t/s exchange, and called about an award ticket with SkyMiles on AF's Caribbean service out of Miami.  The agent swore there was no such service.  I thought maybe it had been cancelled and checked the AF website, finding it still there and bookable on the days I wanted.  I wrote down the AF flight number and called DL back.  Another agent also had difficulty finding it, and tried to book me from NC to Guadeloupe on AF via Paris for a lot of miles.  After I repeated the flight number from Miami, she finally found it and booked the flights I wanted.

it looks like now it is essential to do your own research in advance before calling DL.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 21, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> 'A seriously broken award reservation website has long been a problem, but in calling in on this one, I found their agents to be about as clueless.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I would not pay DL to earn their seriously devalued SkyPesos.  I just want to get rid of my remaining SkyPesos so I can never have to deal with this airline again.



Absolutely true, and I agree completely. I still have ~300,000 miles with Delta and I've been trying to get rid of them now for a while. My latest hope is a summer trip to Italy next year, and I won't know if I'm successful for a few weeks when both ends of the trip open up. I dislike that I can't book one-way award travel for less than the roundtrip cost in miles (or can I? is it only done with an agent?) so can't reserve the outbound when it's available until the entire schedule is in the system (331 days out, etc). 

I remember the good 'ol days when I could easily reserve a business flight to Europe for 90,000. It's amazing how far Delta has sunk in recent years.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2010)

Doug26364, Sorry about the layover. We just had a 4+ hr one complements of Delta/AF at Charles de Gaulle so I can sympathize. That said, at SLC, you can jump the free shuttle to Temple Square. They'll provide a locker for your stuff and you can wander downtown SLC. No prostylization(sp) unless you ask. Honest. One very cool thing to do is visit the (world's largest) family history library just across the street from Temple Square. I guarantee you will find out something about your family that you didn't know. Then take the free ride back to the airport. 

Not as good as walking onto the next flight, but it definitely beats hanging at the airport paying for wi-fi to check on the denizens of TUGville.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Serina (Jul 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, where we live, we don't have much of a choice but to fly Delta. I can't begin to tell you how many times our flight times, layovers (times and cities), seat locations etc. have been changed without our knowledge. We have learned we have to keep checking the status of our flights...how crazy is it that they can make significant changes to PAID flights. Don't know of many other businesses that could get away with it!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 21, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Doug26364, Sorry about the layover. We just had a 4+ hr one complements of Delta/AF at Charles de Gaulle so I can sympathize. That said, at SLC, you can jump the free shuttle to Temple Square. They'll provide a locker for your stuff and you can wander downtown SLC. No prostylization(sp) unless you ask. Honest. One very cool thing to do is visit the (world's largest) family history library just across the street from Temple Square. I guarantee you will find out something about your family that you didn't know. Then take the free ride back to the airport.
> 
> Not as good as walking onto the next flight, but it definitely beats hanging at the airport paying for wi-fi to check on the denizens of TUGville.
> 
> Jim Ricks


 
Since I fly in and out of SLC, I don't have layovers there. I always see the signs for the free Temple Square shuttle and wonder if anyone has ever used it and what they thought of the experience.

The gardens in and around Temple Square are lovely and it would certainly be more enjoyable than sitting in the airport. Besides the Family History Library (not to be confused with the Church History Library which is also downtown), there is a museum and also the Beehive House which was Brigham Young's residence. It is interesting to step back in time to see how they lived. You can get a nice meal at the Garden Restaurant, the Nauvoo Cafe or at the Lion House Pantry. Sure beats airport food.

You could consider it an added bonus of a free mini-vacation in SLC.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 21, 2010)

You could look into getting a Sky Club pass for the day. Personally, I think they should give you one to compensate you.  Can you cancel the flight, and rebook with another airline?


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 21, 2010)

*Delta.Dumb*

I certainly agree about the totally useless and completely frustrating DL Award Calendar. It seems to be a Community College task that has reverted to a High School Science project and now had regressed to a Grade School Etch a Sketch design. 

OTOH, I have always had excellent service from their reps. Maybe its because I call the Medallion Desk but they have always helped me out. Latest was a low miles Oct trip to CDG in Biz Class that showed up in the calendar. Impossible to book on the web (after at least four attempts) but the Customer Service rep (with the help of his supervisor) booked me into a Delta Flight in Biz Class for the low miles when they could not book the AF flight. They even tried contacting AF Direct to no avail. The DL flight timing was even much better than the AF flight so I am happy. 

Cheers


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 21, 2010)

Last year we had the same thing going on.  We bought tickets 10 months in advance for an Easter trip to Greece.  It changed and changed and changed....so I stopped paying attention.  3 weeks before the trip I suddenly started paying attention and noticed that they had changed us to flying out of Greece *a day earlier than we had planned!*  This cut a whole day off our trip and messed up our hotel reservations!   

I called Delta and went around and around and around.  Would you believe the "customer service manager" actually YELLED at me?   (Carolinian would believe it!).

In the end, the manager shouted "Well, if we can't make you happy then you can CANCEL the ticket!"  In the end, that's what I did.  And ended up rebooking on Northwest for half the price (yes, seriously!) and for exactly the times/flights/dates I was looking for.  What was crazy was that Delta/Northwest were in the process of merging, and all Delta had to do was to switch me to the Northwest flights and they wouldn't have had to refund my money.  Dummies!  :rofl: 

But here's the take home message.  *Apparently if your flight is changed, if you are not happy with the changes and they cannot make you happy then they have to offer you a refund. * So check out the other options and see if there is a better/cheaper flight that you could book, then call and push for a refund.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 21, 2010)

There's not canceling and changing now without paying 3 to 4 times our original price. I booked at an insanely low price for this route so I can't complain all that much. It just amazes me that Delta was changing flight times at least once per week until they hit upon this absurdly bad schedule, then they stopped changing. 

Leaving the airport isn't an option for us. If something can go wrong in our travels, it will. I can see it now, the driver saying something like "I've never seen a wreck back up traffic like this before," or "We just put new tires on this bus. I can't believe we got a flat" or me saying to my wife, "I thought you knew when the shuttle bus left for the airport."


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 21, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> Leaving the airport isn't an option for us. If something can go wrong in our travels, it will. I can see it now, the driver saying something like "I've never seen a wreck back up traffic like this before," or "We just put new tires on this bus. I can't believe we got a flat" or me saying to my wife, "I thought you knew when the shuttle bus left for the airport."


 
Ah, a pessimist after my  own heart.  I didn't think anyone worried as much as I do.  DH always insists on being at the airport 2 hours prior to a flight.  With a five-hour layover you could still spend three hours in town (it's only 10 minutes away) and make it back with two hours to spare.  Even if something went wrong, you are not likely to miss your flight.  There is nothing to do in the SLC airport.  It has a few restaurants and the usual array of shops and magazine stands.   If you want to stretch your legs you could go for a long walk through all the concourses.  Otherwise, do as Darlene says and get a pass into Delta's Crown Room.  It is quieter and more relaxing than the waiting areas in the terminals.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 21, 2010)

This will probably make everyone feel worse, but Delta just completed its most profitable quarter in ten years.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 24, 2010)

"Roger" said:


> This will probably make everyone feel worse, but Delta just completed its most profitable quarter in ten years.



Actually, just about every airline has shown good finacials this quarter. That probably means they will immediately start fare wars again. Good for we customers, but likely be another disaster for the airlines.

Cheers


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well what do you know. Just as we're about the leave the house, Delta comes through with one last schedule change. We're departing one hour later. It's still a long layover but, at least I'm down to 4 hours and 23 minutes.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 24, 2010)

On our last trip on Delta, I learned the lesson to pay close attention to the changes and see if there are any alternatives immediately.  I didn't do that and paid for it with a long layover.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 24, 2010)

I think you should still have them compensate you with Delta Sky Club passes for the day. If you are going to have to sit there for over 4 hours, you might as well do it in comfort. There are tons on Ebay right now, too. People are selling the ones they are getting with the credit card promo.


----------



## DVB42 (Jul 24, 2010)

Darlene said:


> I think you should still have them compensate you with Delta Sky Club passes for the day. If you are going to have to sit there for over 4 hours, you might as well do it in comfort. There are tons on Ebay right now, too. People are selling the ones they are getting with the credit card promo.



Fat chance - maybe they would come through with a perk in the old days of Delta but not anymore. Those who used to fly Delta years ago have seen a drastic change in this once proud airline. They were excellent in every area - not in todays world. I agree with and think Carolinias slogan says it all - "Driving Every Loyal Traveller Away - the new Delta." I have over one million miles on Delta but rarely fly them now.


----------



## DVB42 (Jul 24, 2010)

"Roger" said:


> This will probably make everyone feel worse, but Delta just completed its most profitable quarter in ten years.



Thats not saying much - they have not had many profitable quarters in the last ten years. I am surprised they are still in business, Delta management couldn't run a one-car parade effectively.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 24, 2010)

Just checked Delta availability, DTW to Rio for a trip I'm considering.

Tons of availability, 60K for standard, 100K for 1st/business.

The ticket for 1st/business was $6,500 to $7,500, depending on dates.

Delta has issues, but I still find good values.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Long Layover in Amsterdam? Do a Tour.*

We were once faced with a layover of 4-5 hours in Amsterdam-Schiphol and found a tour desk at the airport that took us on a R/T 2-hr. tour from the airport, incl. a wooden-shoe factory, windmill, and red-light district.

It was a cool way to kill a few hours between flights. More airports ought to offer this option to folks between flights.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 24, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> We were once faced with a layover of 4-5 hours in Amsterdam-Schiphol and found a tour desk at the airport that took us on a R/T 2-hr. tour from the airport, incl. a wooden-shoe factory, windmill, and red-light district.
> 
> It was a cool way to kill a few hours between flights. More airports ought to offer this option to folks between flights.



From Schipol, there are frequent trains to Amsterdam Central Station.  Even better than the tour, just take the train.  When I flew NW, I used to deliberately set up 5+ hour layovers just to walk around Amsterdam a bit.  Schipol is my favorite gateway to Europe, followed by Zurich, Viena, and Gatwick.  Bottom of the list? Heathrow and Frankfurt.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 24, 2010)

Carolinian, why is Heathrow at the bottom of your list?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2010)

*good news/ bad news*

The good news: Our layover is now down to 1 hr and 49 minutes.  

Then bad news: Our flight has been delayed and we're stuck sitting in Kansas City's airport instead.  

Anyone out there still believe that there's not some sort of little black cloud that follows us around when we go to airports? Keep in mind that some time back I posted the number of 3+ hour delays we've suffered on the tarmac. Your best bet is not to fly the same schedules as us. 

It could be worse. Several people on our flight had tigher connections and had to be re-routed. The flight to Cinci was cancelled and they're having to try to accomadate all those passengers. IF, we leave, since they re-routed probably half our flight, it shouldn't be crowded on the plane.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 24, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> The good news: Our layover is now down to 1 hr and 49 minutes.
> 
> Then bad news: Our flight has been delayed and we're stuck sitting in Kansas City's airport instead.



Last year, a storm in Orlando delayed our departure for London by almost four hours.
I had to scramble to reschedule our private transfer and delivery of groceries to our flat.

That delay and prior late arrivals New Orleans, Miami and Rome have taught me
not to schedule any serious activity for the day of arrival any place I go.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2010)

D.E.L.T.A.= Don't Expect To Leave Airport.

So far, so good. No flight crew, no flight, no luck. They SAY we'll get to SLC tonight but, I'm not holding my breath. Cars reschedule, resort is called but I'm waiting to see if I need to book a hotel in Kansas City or Salt Lake City. Fortunately, there's good availabilty right now in both places. If we're stuck in KC, I have my car. I can get to a hotel anywhere. 

They tell us we'll leave at 8:00 PM but, I don't see any sign of an airplane. I betting on the flight being canceled and having to rebook the entire itenerary sometime tonight.

I expect the second part of our trip to be D.E.L.T.A for Don't Expect Luggage To Arrive. 

I'm telling you folks, you DON'T want to travel on the same flight we're on.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 25, 2010)

Delta actually did a good job when we landed. Hotel vouchers, meal vouchers and boarding passes for our flights tomorrow were waiting for us when we got off the plane. Past experience told me to book my own hotel room so, I possibly wasted $70 but, I wasn't part of the herd standing in line to check in and, even though the hotel they booked us and the hotel I booked are both in the Marriott chain, we prefer the brand we're in over the Courtyard that Delta had us in. So it all worked out.

Hard to believe that we had a 5 hour and 45 minute layover and STILL missed our connection. And to think, there are people who book flights for the same day they depart on a cruise ship. Madness I tell. Simply madness.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 25, 2010)

dougp26364;956556Hard to believe that we had a 5 hour and 45 minute layover and STILL missed our connection. And to think said:
			
		

> I hope I remember your experience so I don't have to learn my lesson the hard way. I have had Delta lose my luggage twice but overall, I've had good experience with them. I mostly fly SWA these days but DH still travels Delta.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess they deserve credit for not pulling some "unforseeable weather delay" BS and deny relief to the passengers, which Delta did when our flight out of Newark was cancelled.


----------

